# Adobe Captivate



## Kurai (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys, i Just recently picked my course selection for my last 2 years of school, And ive got a subject called IT Multimedia, and i have to use a program called Adobe Captivate, I don't know anything about this program and apparenlty i have to figure out how to use it on my own as a part of a course guide, So can anyone give me some Tutorial's or something? To help me out. To get the basic grips on the Program. Damn i hate school.


----------



## DavePS (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's a starting point http://www.adobe.com/devnet/captivate/

After that try google or del.icio.us


----------

